# Superman vs. Majin boo (Kid buu)



## blaster (Jan 30, 2006)

Some superman and goku threads are very tough(including other sites) some votes for superman and mostly vote for goku. but now i decided to post this just to know how powerful is superman!
Note: kid buu can copy techniques instantly,particularly instant transmission of goku and it has a immortal like body.
While superman was said to be also known as Goku's strenght.

Now who would win?


----------



## unknowndanex (Jan 30, 2006)

please blaster don't do this to yourself, this will get pretty heated.

Goku vs Superman always does and somehow it will turn into Superman vs Goku all over again.

but dah well i'll wait and see what happens til i make a claim


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2006)

Is Superman actually going all out? If so, he might be able to erase Buu from existence with his heat vision...

Which Superman are we using?

If Superman isn't fighting intelligently, or going all out, Buu could just absorb him or turn him into candy. Beyond erasing Buu completely with his heat vision, Superman isn't going to be able to kill Buu, he'll keep regenerating.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 30, 2006)

> Is Superman actually going all out? If so, he might be able to erase Buu from existence with his heat vision...
> 
> Which Superman are we using?
> 
> If Superman isn't fighting intelligently, or going all out, Buu could just absorb him or turn him into candy. Beyond erasing Buu completely with his heat vision, Superman isn't going to be able to kill Buu, he'll keep regenerating.


 What makes his heat vision "erase things from existance"?


----------



## Atlast (Jan 30, 2006)

hmmm.If Kid buu(the original buu) could copy other techniques like heat vision of superman and also he's pre immortal then i should say kid buu takes this this league.
because if buu could copy it after he revives he'll just return its pleasure for superman.in DBZ *non* of the techniques out their killed buu w/ the exclusion of vegito or gengkidama. so if superman is as strong as vegito and has a gengkidama, he'll takes it.Plus buu can regenerate after a huge explosion of the planet several times he dare!

kid buu has a lot of stamina compare to superman or i should say we've never seen buu tired as what we've seen in his match w/ ssj3 goku & vegita.
infact.its just a begginning of the round for BUU when goku was so tired before he finally gives up and rest in the air.(while vegita is punishing)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> What makes his heat vision "erase things from existance"?



Well from what I've heard of Superman, his heat vision can get to supernova levels of energy. That should be able to destroy all of Buu's cells, which is the only way to kill him.


----------



## Bullet (Jan 30, 2006)

There's been a thread on this already, but again Superman wins IMO.


----------



## lucky (Jan 30, 2006)

well buu is a magical creature, no?

one of superman's weakness is magic... if he doesn't know about buu's magic blast, i'm sure buu will be able to hit him with it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2006)

Bullet said:
			
		

> There's been a thread on this already, but again Superman wins IMO.



Come to think of it, I remember that other thread.

Anyway, Superman has no means of winning, I don't think. Short of destroying Buu with heat vision as stated previously.

However Buu can teleport anywhere instantly. It's not Gokus technique, it's the teleportation techique of that Supreme Kai, he can travel anywhere instantly, he doesn't need a Ki to lock on to that I am aware of.

Superman won't be able to drag him to the edge of the universe, Buu would teleport out of it, or just absorb him if he grabbed Buu. Superman can kill him with punches, even if he obliterates Buu with a planet splitting punch, he'll regenerate. Superman might freeze Buu with super breath, I don't know about that one, would be interesting I suppose, but Buu could just dodge that.

Buu on the other hand has everything going for him. He has magic, Superman's other weakness. Telportation to anywhere, nearly infinite regeneration, and he's pink.

I say Buu would win this fight, hands down. After he absorbs Superman, he'd be a god.


----------



## unknowndanex (Jan 30, 2006)

Super Buu is a magical creature, his speed is good enough to take whatever superman can dish, and he would win this fight hands down.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 30, 2006)

> Super Buu is a magical creature, his speed is good enough to take whatever superman can dish, and he would win this fight hands down.


 This is about Kid Buu


----------



## unknowndanex (Jan 30, 2006)

i meant kid buu, my bad


----------



## vagnard (Jan 30, 2006)

Kid Boo. Superman has no means to destroy him. Goku needed the energy of the  universe to "erase" him from the existence. Like other user said. Boo's teleportation is way better than Goku's shunkanido. He can teleport to any part of the Universe in an instant. Unlike Goku he can fight in the space. He has the better regeneration we have seen in fiction...he can regenerate himself even from the  smoke of his ashes. He can turn people into candies or absorb them. 

Superman is weak against magic and Boo is a creature based in magic. Superman has no chance.


----------



## Tousenz (Jan 30, 2006)

> Come to think of it, I remember that other thread.


 
Sakura vs Kabuto's butt thread


Yeah that RaitoRyuukashin was one hell of a poster =/


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Jan 30, 2006)

Superman is nice, but Kid Buu would totally own him.


----------



## Seany (Jan 30, 2006)

Kid buu wins easily


----------



## Jonas (Jan 30, 2006)

Superman's taijutsu is as good as Gaaras.


----------



## Atlast (Jan 30, 2006)

Kid buu is the most evil of all majin boo he's no mercy compare to the other boo that he absurb thats why he could finish the fight instantly without talking nonsense.i dunno if he can talk?
perhaps he has no weakness or habits like eating sweet chocolate cakes for example.


----------



## Orotachi (Jan 30, 2006)

Just like they said, superman will get a nonstop fight,maybe till he die.

kid buu wins this for sure!


----------



## Bullet (Jan 30, 2006)

> crazymoronx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## korican04 (Jan 30, 2006)

Can we start comparing someone else other than superman to dbz characters. This is getting redundant and boring. 
What about BA vs Vegita or Sentry vs Super Buu.


----------



## Orotachi (Jan 30, 2006)

> Buu can't teleport anywhere, they have to lock onto a "KI" signature to teleport. I think Supreme Kai need to do the same thing.



I dont think so.because kid buu instantly teleport when he sense a strong power on the* other world *like kaio planet or land of the dead w/c includes kulilin there.


----------



## Bullet (Jan 30, 2006)

korican04 said:
			
		

> Can we start comparing someone else other than superman to dbz characters. This is getting redundant and boring.
> What about BA vs Vegita or Sentry vs Super Buu.



Great idea!



> I dont think so.because kid buu instantly teleport when he sense a strong power on the other world like kaio planet or land of the dead w/c includes kulilin there.



That's because Buu knows Goku them "KI" signature.


----------



## Orotachi (Jan 30, 2006)

Thats right! but before he did that,kid buu appear first in kaio planet(_w/c he first senses the different martial artist there_)and challenge each martial artist and when goku/vegita senses buu there,they actually charged up their energy.
Meaning. he can teleport where he wants to go even other worlds unless he knows what he afters.


----------



## korican04 (Jan 30, 2006)

That was actually in the anime. In the manga he just teleported in. He copied kaio's technique not goku's. So I think he just teleported in. Kai's technique is a lot better than gokus.


----------



## Bullet (Jan 30, 2006)

korican04 said:
			
		

> That was actually in the anime. In the manga he just teleported in. He copied kaio's technique not goku's. So I think he just teleported in. Kai's technique is a lot better than gokus.



 okay then!


----------



## unknowndanex (Jan 30, 2006)

i agree with Korican and (i can't believe i'm saying this) bullet.  there are a lot more people that can be compared with DBZ characters.  and it is rather redundant.  bullet is probably waiting to scan characters other than superman.  and i'm waiting for him to do it too.


----------



## vagnard (Jan 31, 2006)

Bullet said:
			
		

> Heat Vision is enough to melt every single cell in any incarnation of Buu's body.



False. Power of the Universe > Heat Vision. Boo can't be defeated by conventional ways. Even Goku who loves to fight admitted and he had to resort in the Genkidama to kill Boo. 

It doesn't matter if heat vision pulverize Boo. Boo's regeneration is better than Cell. He doesn't even need his cells. Once time Boo came back from the smoke after Piccolo burned his ashes. Heat Vision can't do a shit against him. 



			
				Bullet said:
			
		

> Superman could use Heat Vision to vaporize Buu, if Buu does regenerate he'll badly beaten, like he was against Mystic Gohan, Vegitto, and Goten's. Also, Superman could use his micro scope vision to see the remainning cells of Buu.



Even against Vegetto Boo was able to come back in an instant to his former self. If you don't erase him completely you can't defeat him. Superman can't erase him...so Superman lose. 



			
				Bullet said:
			
		

> Buu could dodge, but Superman also know when to use it.



Superman can read minds?...How could he know about Henka Beam or Absorption?...In the moment he punche Boo he is fucked. His hand will be stucked in an amorphous mass. Boo can absorb him or convert him into candy easily. Superman can't use his ki to do what Vegetto did in candy form. 



			
				Bullet said:
			
		

> Superman isn't vurnerble to magic like you think, it effects him just like any other hero (Surfer, Thor, or GL). Superman has also fought many magic user's before and won.



Yes. That's why he would we transformed into a candy and then eated by Boo. 



			
				Bullet said:
			
		

> Buu could only teleport to places he's been before. And he won't regenerate from Heat Vision.




False. Read the manga. 





			
				Bullet said:
			
		

> Buu whould be to busy fighting and Superman isn't going to let himself be absorbed.



That isn't a reason. Boo can manipulate his body in any way he wants. He can enter inside Superman's body and destroy him from inside. Hell he could even teleport inside Superman's brain and smash him from inside or absorb him. 



			
				Bullet said:
			
		

> Superman can vaporize him with Heat Vision pretty easily.



No, he can't. Goku had problems even with the Genkidama (with the power of the universe) that was designed specifically to destroy him. Kid Boo is pure evil. Genkidama destroy any trace of evil. Can heat vision destroy a feeling or a evil energy?. 




			
				Bullet said:
			
		

> SSJ3 Goku could have with the Kamehameha wave, but he ran out of energy before Buu was completely vaporized. Superman doesn't have to worry about that and has other abilities that whould help against Buu's regeneration.



Cell's Kamehame had enough energy to destroy the whole solar system. SSJ3 Goku's Kamehameha is many times more powerful than that. Superman's heat vision hardly can destroy a planet. 




			
				Bullet said:
			
		

> How do you know this?



Because I read it in the manga?. It was stated in the manga that Kiwito's teleportation (unlike Goku's shunkanido) don't have any limitation about distance, concentration or ki's signature. He can teleport to anywhere in an instant. He doesn't even need to focus in other guy's ki. That was the technique that Boo copied...not Shunkanido. He saw Kiwito-Kaioh Shin doing it when he saved Goku, Vegeta and Dende from the destruction of the Earth



			
				Bullet said:
			
		

> Maybe, but it's useless to teleport to where away from battle field.



He teleport himself out of the Earth and then he destroy it with a Kame Hame Ha...BOOM!...Superman dies along the Earth. Even in the comic book an atomic Bomb is enough to leave Superman unconscious or damage him severely (Kingdom Come, Dark Knight Returns...and Superman from Kingdom Come was even more powerful than regular Superman because he had absorbed energy from the sun for decades)

Even if the Earth explosion doesn't kill him...at last that will left him sufficiently damaged or defenseless to be absorbed or turned into a candy by Boo. 




			
				Bullet said:
			
		

> Look above.



No. You look above


----------



## ydraliskos (Jan 31, 2006)

Agree with vangard on pretty much all points here.


----------



## Orotachi (Jan 31, 2006)

Yes. i agree enough for vangard! as you see buu can form itself again from smoke after pulvarizing him several times superman would dare,getting inside of the body of superman(_or anyother_)and explodes it(_i wonder if superman could survive that just like vegito,i not very sure_) and shout very loud that would make the whole mother earth turn to apocalypes and make a worst climate of all.
I'm not so sure. but Even if superman  explodes the solar system or the whole galaxy i think kid buu can regerated again and superman now is real big trouble, because he's running out of energy.
And i think kid buu is the toughest enemy of goku if we are talking about immortalization.*only full genkidama* could handled buu.i don't know if there  are any alternatives other than that.


----------



## lekki (Jan 31, 2006)

I'd go with Kid Buu based solely on the fact that it's a magical creature that also relies on brute strength and awesome fighting ability. Buu can match Superman blow for blow but Superman will be the only one getting hurt.

That says it all.


----------



## Zoro - inactive (Jan 31, 2006)

His humanity destroing attack maybe can take down Superman.


----------



## Pinkaugust (Jan 31, 2006)

Fact 1: Boo is super-fast, punches don't really effect him and he regenerates!
Fact 2: Superman does not have a super-destroy all-move, like Goku's Genki Dama or Kamehameha..
Conclusion: Superman = Fucked
Motivation: Superman would either be absorbed and boost Buu's strenght forever, OR get turned into chocolate, hard candy or cake, and be eaten like the rest of humanity..


----------



## Kamendex (Jan 31, 2006)

Umm first of all. You dont need the Genki Dama to destroy Buu...nor do you need the "power of the universe". Gokuu specifically stated that at Full Power SSj3 he can destroy Buu...all it takes is more power. And the only reason Gokuu struggled with the Genki Dama was because he didnt have enough power to push it, and once he got that power he easily pushed it....it's not because Buu was so strong that he couldnt be killed.

But seeing as how this is Kid Buu...he is relentless. The first thing he did was blow up the whole planet...


----------



## Pinkaugust (Jan 31, 2006)

I didn't say Goku couldn't destroy him without the Genki dama, but Buu must be destroyed all at once, at SSJ3 he would've used Kamehameha with all of his power, perhaps, and beaten Boo.. SSJ3 was the only thing that could stand up to Boo, and even Vegeta said so.. (Vegetto is another story though, he probably could've taken everything in GT on, too with plenty power left)


----------



## vagnard (Jan 31, 2006)

Kamendex said:
			
		

> Umm first of all. You dont need the Genki Dama to destroy Buu...nor do you need the "power of the universe". Gokuu specifically stated that at Full Power SSj3 he can destroy Buu...all it takes is more power. And the only reason Gokuu struggled with the Genki Dama was because he didnt have enough power to push it, and once he got that power he easily pushed it....it's not because Buu was so strong that he couldnt be killed.
> 
> But seeing as how this is Kid Buu...he is relentless. The first thing he did was blow up the whole planet...



Of course Genkidame isn't the only way to destroy Boo....but in that moment was the only thing that could erase him. Goku wasn't sure about SSJ3 full power. He "believed" that he could destroy him. He was only sure against Fat Boo. 

Even then...only a blast from a SSJ3 and above could destroy Boo. Even Vegeta's suicide technique (in SSJ2) couldn't erase Boo. 

Shin Perfect Cell (who was a little below SSJ2 Gohan) could destroy the entire Solar System with his Kame Hame Ha. Heat Vision isn't even nearly to that. I  doubt that Heat Vision at full power could destroy even a single planet. 

The difference is that Superman had been damaged by nuclear explosions or  left unconscious (Kingdom Come, Dark Knight Returns). Boo have survived to the explosion of the Earth like nothing. Heat Vision can't even compare to what Boo have resisted. The blasts from Boo saga were many times more powerful than Cell's Kame Hame ha (that could destroy the solar system)...and none of them killed Boo except the Genkidama. Yes...Boo can be destroyed by the Genkidama and maybe from a blast from SSJ3 Goku or Vegetto ..It's a pity that Superman doesn't have neither of them or any type of attack that could erase Boo completely


----------



## Bullet (Jan 31, 2006)

> vagnard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kamendex (Jan 31, 2006)

Gohan has shown to be able to kill beings who can regenerate with just a punch (Cell Jrs.). With enough force....I'm sure Buu would be vaporized. Remember Gohan owning Super Buu with just punches and kicks?


----------



## unknowndanex (Jan 31, 2006)

all kid buu really has to is charge his fist or quickly power-up when he gets the chance to surround himself with his aura.  his hits would start to do much more damage to superman than it would to him.  

heat vision wouldn't really hurt considering buu would more than likely not get hit by that.  these guys are dodging fast as shit punches and kicks and appearing behind the opponent.  the heat vision is fast, but kid buu would react fast enough.  he could even possibly just punch that shit back at superman.  the guy fired the spirit bomb back at goku, i'm sure heat vision will get the same treatment.

also considering Super Buu would give Superman a hell of a fight with his speed as well, Kid Buu was in fact faster than any form of Buu, he also had the strongest energy blasts.  Kid Buu also regenerated faster than any Buu as well.


----------



## Kamendex (Jan 31, 2006)

Where did you ever get the idea Kid Buu was the fastest of the Buus and had the strongest energy blasts?

Also, in Dragonball, strength is directly proportional to speed (aside from a few exceptions such as, bulging your muscles). Super Buu is much faster than Kid Buu.


----------



## vagnard (Jan 31, 2006)

Bullet said:
			
		

> > It's was the power of two planets (plus the DBZ worriors), not the universe. And ssj3 Goku still could have finished him off with a Kamehameha wave, Gotenks could have destroyed if he didn't run out of time, and Vegetto. Heat Vision whould melt every single Cell in Buu's body.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vagnard (Jan 31, 2006)

Kamendex said:
			
		

> Gohan has shown to be able to kill beings who can regenerate with just a punch (Cell Jrs.). With enough force....I'm sure Buu would be vaporized. Remember Gohan owning Super Buu with just punches and kicks?



Where it was stated that Cells jrs. could regenerate like Cell?. In any case. Cell's regeneration is a joke compared to Boo's regeneration. Cell's regeneration is based in Piccolo's regeneration. Piccolo stated that it took a great amount of ki do that. Look how many seconds took Cell to regenerate from Goku's Kamehameha. Boo was many times more flexible and faster than Cell in terms of regeneration. Boo could create duplicates from himself and control his pieces to subatomic levels....Cell's regeneration needed that specific cellular mass intact.


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 31, 2006)

i'll make it simple kid buu


----------



## acritarch (Jan 31, 2006)

Okay, all I have to say is Superman is waaaaaaaaaaaaaay faster than Buu. Teleporting won't do shit if your opponent is faster than you. If you disappear they can just turn around in circles look for when you appear and when you do, they will charge straight at you before you can react to fire off an attack. If heat vision can kill/destroy Kid Buu's cells and Superman is going all out, he will win. If not, he loses.


----------



## unknowndanex (Feb 1, 2006)

Kamendex said:
			
		

> Where did you ever get the idea Kid Buu was the fastest of the Buus and had the strongest energy blasts?
> 
> Also, in Dragonball, strength is directly proportional to speed (aside from a few exceptions such as, bulging your muscles). Super Buu is much faster than Kid Buu.



it wasn't stated in the manga who was the fastest

but in the anime which akira toriyama had created control over, kid buu moved way faster than super buu.

actually in the manga, vegeta stated he was getting stronger when he got to the bulky stage before reverting to kid buu.  so the strongest form would have to be the Buu that absorbed the southern Kai which was Bulky Buu.  But he stayed kid buu in mid-transformation, so he is stronger than yall actually think.  and considering he lost that bulkiness it made him faster than he really was.  he just wasn't as powerful.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 1, 2006)

Atlast said:
			
		

> hmmm.If Kid buu(the original buu) could copy other techniques like heat vision of superman and also he's pre immortal then i should say kid buu takes this this league.
> because if buu could copy it after he revives he'll just return its pleasure for superman.in DBZ *non* of the techniques out their killed buu w/ the exclusion of vegito or gengkidama. so if superman is as strong as vegito and has a gengkidama, he'll takes it.Plus buu can regenerate after a huge explosion of the planet several times he dare!
> 
> kid buu has a lot of stamina compare to superman or i should say we've never seen buu tired as what we've seen in his match w/ ssj3 goku & vegita.
> infact.its just a begginning of the round for BUU when goku was so tired before he finally gives up and rest in the air.(while vegita is punishing)


Well the techniques that Buu copies seems to be techniques and not necessairly super powers.  In the end, I still give this to Buu unless that heat vision is really able to take him out.  If it can, then superman has this.  Even though Cooler (though a movie character he's weaker than Buu), proved that the sun coupled with some extra engergy from both Goku's kamehameha and his huge death ball, couldn't take him out, I'm sure the power of a supernova (like CMX stated), could take Buu out if he hit him with it.

Wait come to think of it...which star phase is considered to hold a greater mass of energy?  A regular stable star, or a supernova stage?


----------



## shibigoku (Feb 1, 2006)

buu wins by absorption.


----------



## Bullet (Feb 3, 2006)

> No. It was the power of the Earth + Namek + Z senshis + Underworld (all the dead people in the history)



Which only proves that it wasn't from the whole universe like you claimed.



> Considering that each one of the saiyajins have the power to wipe a whole solar system,



That wasn't proven.



> the Genkidama is way more powerful than any Superman's heat vision can do.



Buu could have died several times before that, Gohan could have killed him, Gotenks could have killed him, and ssj3 Goku could have killed him. Superman's Heat Vision is more than enough to destroy Buu and if there's some remains, Supes can see that easily with his microscopic vision.



> No. This was never stated. Boo is a magical creature unlike Cell who is an experiment. All Boo powers are based in magic. He was stated to be "pure evil". He come back from the smoke, not from a Cell...Piccolo didn't left any piece of him and Boo still come back.



He comes back from small cells, not smoke.





Superman could easily see and destroy that.




> Yes?..Proof



Prove what? What exactly has Piccolo done his eye beam compared to Superman's?



> But THAT is the problem. He didn't left any remains when Piccolo destroyed him. He simply condensed his ki into a cloud and come back.




He was in tiny pieces, not smoke.



> Nice images. But you did not prove anything



I proved that Superman could easily waste Buu with his Heat Vision.



> Major Force was just melted and the other guy hardly was affected.



Superman wasn't trying to kill nither of them, he was holding back, he doesn't just kill for nothing.



> To kill Boo you need desintegrate him completely...erase him from the existence.



Which Superman is going to do.



> And Superman took many seconds in melt Major Force.



AGain Supes wasn't trying to kill Major Force.



> Boo still could teleport far away while Superman use his vision.



Buu can't teleport while being attacked. Why didn't he do that when Goku hit him with a Kamehameha wave or the Spirit Bomb?



> Hell...he could use a piece of him to enter inside Superman while he is using his heat vision or absorb him.



That's not possible since he will be vaporize on contact and absorbtion won't work on someboby who's going to be attacking.




> About Supes heating the whole Earth. Nice trick...



Yeah that show's how little chance Buu has to regnerate if Supes wanted to just end the fight.



> but the weaker blast from DBZ senshis could destroy the whole Earth easily.



Superman wasn't trying to destroy the Earth, why whould he do that to the planet he lives on?



> Hell...Cell could destroy the whole Solar System.



Cell could barely take punches and kicks from people far from Superman's strength and was killed by a Kamehameha wave (that's not solar system destroying), he's not capable of that, unless he means he could to planet to planet.




> But you have a problem. Boo's remains still could teleport far away.



Buu was never shown to do anything like that, he has to regenerate first for that to happen.



> Unlike Shunkanido, Kiwito's teleportation doesn't need focus. Boo's pieces still could teleport behind or inside Superman and absorb or kill him...



Buu could tele port behind Supes only to get a beating and Buu can't teleport inside of someones body if he havn't seen what's in there before.



> hell a tiny beam could turn him into a candy.



Transmutaion doesn't work on Supes.



> That is the big difference between them. Superman practically needs to desintegrate him completely to kill him. Boo just need one touch with a tiny beam or a little piece.



Superman could easily vaporize Buu and transmutaion doesn't work. 



> But Superman's vision isn't Byakugan or Sharingan.



It's better.



> He can't see in 360 grades or predict movements. He hasn't any means to prevent that a piece of Boo teleport behind him and absorb him or turn him into a candy. Unlike Z senshis Supes can't sense ki.



Superman doesn't have to sense "KI", he has supersenses that's even better. Buu could teleport behind him all he want's, he be running into a punch or a blast of Heat Vision.




> To what?...Boo can teleport to anywhere in an instant.



Buu can't teleport to anywhere, he has to no where he's teleporting to.



> In the moment he feel a little pain from heat vision he could teleport to anywhere...behind him for example. Look how ssj2 Vegeta desintegrated him with a blast and Boo teleported and he rearmed himself behind Vegeta.



Buu isn't teleporting through a oncoming blast of Heat Vision.



> That only works in DC Universe not in a neutral battlefield.



So what you're saying is that Buu can use all of his abilities, but Superman isn't allowed to have his?



> It's because the Source protects Superman from Omega Effect (and other kinds of transmutations) because he consider a important factor in the equation of life or some crap like that. It isn't an intrinsical power of Superman.



He still can't be transmuted though.




> Yes...all of them punched him but no one of them do a great damage only with his punches. The only attacks that really damaged Boo were ki based.



As I said before Buu can beaten to death with physical force. Here's SSJ3 Gotenks beating him up.

Link removed

Link removed

And Mystic Gohan.

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Vegetto beating the crap out of him too with physical force.

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Physical force is enough to beat Buu up pretty bad. Superman is far stronger than any of them, Buu will be down in no time. Once Superman is done pounding him to death, he can just finish him off with Heat Vision.




> Superman has no way to prevent this considering he can't feel him unlike Z senshis.



Superman has supersenses far beyound any Z fighter.



> Boo can teleport ANYWHERE in an instant....



Again he can't teleport anywhere he hasn't been before.



> he could teleport a little piece of his body in Superman's ear to enter inside his body.



Has this ever been done before or are you just making up abilities for Buu?



> Remember that Boo can control his body to a subatomic level (like when he fought against Goku and Vegeta inside his own body)



After Vegetto let himself be eaten.




> But we know he can do this potentialy (we are talking potentially....you hardy see Superman in his own comic using light speed all the time)



Point is Superman has done it plenty of times, Buu has never been shown to do that, even in his biggest fights.




> -Can Boo enter inside a body? = yes (he entered inside the body of a farmer in the manga)
> -Can Boo control his own body to subatomic level? =yes (he did against Goku and Vegeta when they fought inside his own body)
> -can Boo absorb people? = yes
> -can Boo turn people into a candy? = yes.
> -can Boo teleport to anywhere in an instant? = yes (he has Kiwito's teleportation)



Can any of those work on Superman- no 

And Buu can't teleport to anywhere.



> Yes...that "simple Kamehame ha wave" was even more powerful than his own KameHame. I don't understant your point.



Which wasn't solar system buster.



> Gohan repeled Cell's energy (capable to destroy a solar system) with an energy even more powerful....I don't see the contradiction.



Again look above. None of them was solar system busters, Buu couldn't even do that with just one simple energy blasts, if that's what you're trying to say.


----------



## Bullet (Feb 3, 2006)

Sorry, but I ran out of room. This post is for Vangaurd.



> Even Vegeta during the saiyajin saga could destroy the Earth easily.



Superman doesn't break as easily as the planet and can move. 



> Perfect Cell was >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>that Vegeta. I don't see the bluffing. Freezer clearly stated that he destroyed Namek slowly because his pride didn't left him admit Goku's superiority



Yes and Fat Buu and ssj3 Goku did a Kamehameha wave that was only city nuking. There blasts isn't enough to stop Superman who's taken things far more worse then planet destroy, he even absorb a blasts that was capable of destroying half the galaxy, and unlike what Cell claim, Superman has done actually done it.




> And for some strange reason I haven't see anyone desintegrated by heat vision...only melted at max.



He vaproized a whole army of Doomsday clones. And his Heat Vision wasn't used at maxed against Major Force or Black Rock, he doesn't kill just like that.



> If Superman's heat vision were hotter than the stars the whole Earth would burn from it.



Superman knows how to control his Heat Vision. 

Superman calculating the guys melting point. Wich also shows how much he holds back with his Heat Vision, to keep from killing his foes.

Link removed

Link removed




> But he used he full power of heat vision against enemies like Doomsday and the planet wasn't even shattered.



Look above. 



> Please show me the link where it was stated that heat vision was hotter than stars. It seems that now you are bluffing



In this pic it shows that Supes Heat Vision stated by them, "his vision is off the charts by any standard scientific measures". They can measure how hot a star is, but they cannot measure the temp of Supermans.

Link removed

In this pic his power is waning under a red sun, but he still summoned enough Heat Vision to successfully power Jor-ELs planet-moving ion engines. The in this case had a mass 16 times that of Earth's.

Link removed

Supes versus a thor clone, his heat vision is hotter than the flames of hades.





> No. He don't. After he destroyed the Earth he teleported to Kaiohshinkai (the planet of the Kaiohshins (a planet located in the Underworld.. another dimension) but he never was there before.



That's becasue he has seen them already, so he knew there "KI" signature.



> Like what?. Because I have seen missiles and atomic bombs causing him damage. Please give an example of Superman resisting a beam capable to destroy the Earth or the Solar System. Because DBZ senshis can make beams like that for breakfast.



First none of DBZ characters can destroy the solar system with just a KI blast if that's what you're getting at. And they could barely take moutain/city destroying blasts and punches and kicks from being way weaker than Superman. 

As for Superman's durablity. He has taken a blasts equal to a million nuclear bombs, he's been hit through the planet, from planet to planet (one being he has been hit form Earth's surface to the moon), has walked through a GL's energy blasts (there capable of destroying planets with ease), taken a blasts from a sun eater that was bigger than stars, a double blackhole, and alot more.




> It doesn't matter if KC isn't cannon or not. It still based in the powers of Superman.



It does matter since it's not post-crisis Superman and is in a whole different time line.



> That Superman was even more powerful than regular Superman but he could resist an A-Bomb.Superman prime and Pre-crisis Superman aren't cannon too. That means they are weaker than Regular Superman?



Look above.




> All the time. All love comics. I have read all the last sagas about Superman, Batman, Green Lantern and sagas related with Infinite Crisis and World Finnest. Still I haven't see any way to Superman resist a beam capable to destroy the Solar System.



Prove that any DBZ character can blow up a solar system?



> Even then...Boo has many ways to kill Superman without physical strength...while Superman's only hope is erase him....a chance 1/1000000 considering all Boo's powers.



Superman is going to do both, beat Buu (any incarnation) and then vaporize him with Heat Vision.




> I'm not a DBZtard. I know that many comics characters could destroy Boo easily (like Silver Surfer, Thor, Thanos, Green Lantern, etc) but they have the means....Superman no...sorry



Wow! Well again Superman wins this match easily IMO.



> buu wins by absorption.



Buu dies by trying to absorb but fails.


----------



## unknowndanex (Feb 3, 2006)

bullet why do u constantly show fights against other buus and this thread is Superman vs Kid Buu

Super Saiyan 3 basically lost to Kid Buu so there is no point of showing Super Buu.

There is also no point of showing two people that can beat superman as well fighting.  Mystic Gohan and Vegetto would own Superman, so would Buu with Mystic Gohan absorbed.

pics really proved no point


----------



## Bullet (Feb 3, 2006)

> unknowndanex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unknowndanex (Feb 3, 2006)

no they don't, they show him fighting people from the DC universe, last time i check DBZ wasn't apart of that.  u don't know if what they do in DC would even effect the people in DBZ so you haven't proved anything.

due to the fact that planet destroying attacks get smacked around all the time in DBZ

in Dragonball, Roshi and Krilln was playing rock paper scissors and taunting each other all within mere seconds, and thats just Dragonball.

maybe superman would last against dragonball characters, but dragonball Z is an entirely different subject.  and u talk about superman holding back his attacks cause he don't wanna destroy the planet, Goku has to hold back all the time from destroying planets.  as u could see Kid Buu destroyed the planet with an attack that wasn't even using his full power, so in fact he destroyed a planet while holding back.

tell me how the pics prove superman wins, show me the DBZ character or someone from the DBZ universe losing.  or someone thats like a DBZ character losing to that.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Feb 3, 2006)

blablablablablabla and this and this...Buu winz!


----------



## unknowndanex (Feb 3, 2006)

of course buu wins this


----------



## Nyat (Feb 3, 2006)

Has superman ever taken a solar-system destroying blast to the face?

And if Superman's laser vision isn't up to that level then whats stopping Buu from mearly blocking it with ki? It doesn't seem like his heat vision has nearly the destructive power of what DBZ characters throw around or just about every fight Superman gets in should last about as long as it takes him to activate it. I'm not really much of a comic man myself so I don't really know if what I'm saying has any relevence at all, just somethings I was thinking about.


----------



## acritarch (Feb 3, 2006)

Supes *not holding back* would own any DBZ character (besides the regenerating characters) with his speed and punches alone. None of the DBZ characters are even remotely close to light speed. Even if people used IT it wouldn't help either. Just think: if you are 10x slower than me, if you warp behind me, I can turn around 360 degrees looking for you and then travel and kill you quickly if you warped close by or travel and dodge the slow attacks to get to you. The power of speedsters trumps most everything if they are *not holding back*.

The only way Supes can win against the regenerating characters (Cell and Buu) is if his heat vision can destroy Cell's regenerating node (although there was a fluke with it last time the top of his body got destroyed and then he said it was in the top of his body) and completely eradicate Buu. I think both are definitely possible seeing Bullet's scans.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 3, 2006)

braindx said:
			
		

> Supes *not holding back* would own any DBZ character (besides the regenerating characters) with his speed and punches alone. None of the DBZ characters are even remotely close to light speed. Even if people used IT it wouldn't help either. Just think: if you are 10x slower than me, if you warp behind me, I can turn around 360 degrees looking for you and then travel and kill you quickly if you warped close by or travel and dodge the slow attacks to get to you. The power of speedsters trumps most everything if they are *not holding back*.
> 
> The only way Supes can win against the regenerating characters (Cell and Buu) is if his heat vision can destroy Cell's regenerating node (although there was a fluke with it last time the top of his body got destroyed and then he said it was in the top of his body) and completely eradicate Buu. I think both are definitely possible seeing Bullet's scans.




Thing is, dbz is a diffrent world, so their world could be that much bigger, what gotenks travelled in could be the speed it would take light to travel their earth.

Anyway, i still think buu would win, just my opinion i dont see superman being able to destroy him.


----------



## Viciousness (Feb 3, 2006)

Bullet said:
			
		

> As I said before Buu can beaten to death with physical force. Here's SSJ3 Gotenks beating him up.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



I want to know what your point is in showing these pictures. Kid Buu is fighting Superman not any of these other forms. Goku destroyed Kid Buu several times and not once did Kid Buu shy away in pain. He is the most dangerous Buu for a reason, he's insanse.  Even if Supermans blows are so strong they somehow rip off most of his skin, he's going to keep attacking and coming back at the same pace while Superman wears himself out. Kid Buu also has a far faster regeneration rate than any of the other forms. I dont know how familiar you are with the fight against Kid Buu, but since you dont seem to be short on manga pages to post Id suggest you reread it. Goku comments on the shorter time in which Buu regenerates from almost nothing.

And half the time Kid Buu seems to be toying around. Its quite possible that his regeneration is instant, and its at least close to that.



> And Buu can't teleport to anywhere.



where are you getting this from? Buu's teleportation comes from Kaiobito. I guess youre assuming its like Goku's, well its not. Kaiobito can teleport any distance in an instant. No ki lock on is necessary either. Buu has the same power.

Anyway Superman loses. It's simply too hard to destroy all of Buu, even if Superman is as overated as several of the DC heads make him out to be. The Super Genki Dama only destroyed him because it destroys every trace of evil energy in a being, and Kid Buu was pure evil. Since Supes fans always like to use what if's that Supes never does like Bum rushing someone from the get go. What if Buu keeps a peice of himself on a distant planet and keeps teleporting the majority of his body to face Superman, wearing him down? Supes can't even sense ki to know where shards of Buu have been left from which to regenerate.
What if Buu teleports himself and Superman too far from a Star that is a compatible source of energy for supes, and battles him there while Supes runs out of energy? Buu has far many options from which to attack Supes, and as far as Im concerned he's more powerful and so insane that he blew up the earth like a second after he came to life.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 3, 2006)

> What if Buu teleports himself and Superman too far from a Star that is a compatible source of energy for supes, and battles him there while Supes runs out of energy? Buu has far many options from which to attack Supes, and as far as Im concerned he's more powerful and so insane that he blew up the earth like a second after he came to life.



Owned, buu would win, just teleport his ass away from the earths sun, and let him run out of power, or he could blow up the sun ( doubt it).

Yeh buu would win.


----------



## unknowndanex (Feb 3, 2006)

and how the hell can everyone keep saying superman is way faster than DBZ characters and they're no way near lightspeed.

look goku can make it appear he is one spot while MOVING, not vibrating.  superman don't do that.  Vegeta can train under 400 times gravity, u have to be pretty damn fast to do that.  Gotenks was playing when he was going around the world, so that should just be taken with a grain of salt.  people couldn't see these guys fight since Dragonball.  I honestly don't believe Superman is faster than these guys.  Just because Toriyama didn't feel like saying "Yippe he's moving at light speed.............as they're light speed attacks connected...........blah blah DC blah" .  doesn't even say if they're sound speed but i see no argument there.

DBZ is well at light speed and maybe beyond.

oh yeah, good predicament DrunkenYoshimaster.


----------



## Codde (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm wondering if Superman can instantly tell where someone is? Even through dimensions? Well it was shown that Superbuu could scream through dimensions, it might be possible that Kid Buu could too? Or just teleport far away, it was also said by King Kai to a early-Saiyan-saga level Goku that with enough training you can control the power of the Sun with the Spirit Bomb. It was shown that Buu can learn techniques with a mere glance. So he could possibly gather much energy than that of a mere Sun if Superman can't instantly come to him across dimensions and universes.

But then again, maybe due to his "nature" he may not be able to use the Genki-Dama... and you would have to take a Kid Buu that survived the Genki-Dama thrown by Goku...


----------



## Reznor (Feb 3, 2006)

> But then again, maybe due to his "nature" he may not be able to use the Genki-Dama... and you would have to take a Kid Buu that survived the Genki-Dama thrown by Goku...


Cell claimed to know the Spirit Bomb.

(I heard the him powering up before fighting 17 and Piccolo was somehow Spirit Bomb related)



> I'm wondering if Superman can instantly tell where someone is? Even through dimensions? Well it was shown that Superbuu could scream through dimensions, it might be possible that Kid Buu could too? Or just teleport far away, it was also said by King Kai to a early-Saiyan-saga level Goku that with enough training you can control the power of the Sun with the Spirit Bomb. It was shown that Buu can learn techniques with a mere glance. So he could possibly gather much energy than that of a mere Sun if Superman can't instantly come to him across dimensions and universes.


 Indeed. King Kold refered to Frieza being more durable than a "mere planet"

That was way back in the Frieza saga. Buu is so much greater.

On top of that, he can't blow up and planet, regen and move on like nothing.

Buu > the Sun


> and how the hell can everyone keep saying superman is way faster than DBZ characters and they're no way near lightspeed.
> 
> look goku can make it appear he is one spot while MOVING, not vibrating. superman don't do that. Vegeta can train under 400 times gravity, u have to be pretty damn fast to do that. Gotenks was playing when he was going around the world, so that should just be taken with a grain of salt. people couldn't see these guys fight since Dragonball. I honestly don't believe Superman is faster than these guys. Just because Toriyama didn't feel like saying "Yippe he's moving at light speed.............as they're light speed attacks connected...........blah blah DC blah" . doesn't even say if they're sound speed but i see no argument there.
> 
> ...


 DBZ uses relativity.

Any lightspeed movement reduces the users mass to zero. 

Keep in mind though, that even though, if person A moves at .99 times the speed of light and person B moves at .999 times the speed of light, person A sees person B moving much faster than him, not only 10% faster, because of the nature of relativity.


----------



## super haku (Feb 3, 2006)

I Think super buu will win because he is like bubble gum and  if super man hits he would just go back toghether and use like super kamehameha or something.


----------



## acritarch (Feb 3, 2006)

unknowndanex said:
			
		

> and how the hell can everyone keep saying superman is way faster than DBZ characters and they're no way near lightspeed.
> 
> look goku can make it appear he is one spot while MOVING, not vibrating.  superman don't do that.  Vegeta can train under 400 times gravity, u have to be pretty damn fast to do that.  Gotenks was playing when he was going around the world, so that should just be taken with a grain of salt.  people couldn't see these guys fight since Dragonball.  I honestly don't believe Superman is faster than these guys.  Just because Toriyama didn't feel like saying "Yippe he's moving at light speed.............as they're light speed attacks connected...........blah blah DC blah" .  doesn't even say if they're sound speed but i see no argument there.
> 
> ...



Here's a picture on the physics of afterimage


Frame1: Beams of light are bouncing off supers to Mongul's mind
Frame2: Supes moves at a really fast rate (refer to my example above of .5c). As you can see the light still traveling towards Mongul is basically an AFTERIMAGE of Supes as the light contains information that Supes is there when he is really not.
Frame3: The light of information containing Supes position continues to Mongul's eye. Mongul sees Supes in the same place as he was in Frame1.
Frame4:The light of information containing Supes position continues to Mongul's eye. Mongul sees Supes in the same place as he was in Frame1. Right after this frame ends, Mongul will suddenly pick up that Supes started moving to his left!!
Frame5: Mongul sees Supes in his current position.

From: [l33t-raws]Kashimashi​_-​_Girl​_Meets​_Girl​_03​_(640x480​_LameVBR​_WMV9).[F908DB60].avi

---------------------------------------

Doing something in 400x gravity doesn't mean anything if we don't know how fast they are before or after. In fact, if anything, training in super high gravity for extended periods of time will yield muscles that will hinder movement like SSJ3 Goku.

---------------------------------------

Gottenks = 29 minutes for a few times around the world and a quick nap. Much slower than light speed.

Reznor hit the nail right on the head as well with his relativity point as well. The closer they are to light speed though, they more their mass increases towards infinity. It is exponentially hard for any character to increase their speed to Supes' speed (99% of light speed).

Again, in general if the fighters are on the same level usually the one with greater speed will win.


----------



## acritarch (Feb 3, 2006)

Code said:
			
		

> I'm wondering if Superman can instantly tell where someone is? Even through dimensions? Well it was shown that Superbuu could scream through dimensions, it might be possible that Kid Buu could too? Or just teleport far away, it was also said by King Kai to a early-Saiyan-saga level Goku that with enough training you can control the power of the Sun with the Spirit Bomb. It was shown that Buu can learn techniques with a mere glance. So he could possibly gather much energy than that of a mere Sun if Superman can't instantly come to him across dimensions and universes.
> 
> But then again, maybe due to his "nature" he may not be able to use the Genki-Dama... and you would have to take a Kid Buu that survived the Genki-Dama thrown by Goku...



Yes, IIRC the Genki Dama requires that the user have a pure heart.


----------



## Bullet (Feb 3, 2006)

braindx said:
			
		

> Supes *not holding back* would own any DBZ character (besides the regenerating characters) with his speed and punches alone. None of the DBZ characters are even remotely close to light speed. Even if people used IT it wouldn't help either. Just think: if you are 10x slower than me, if you warp behind me, I can turn around 360 degrees looking for you and then travel and kill you quickly if you warped close by or travel and dodge the slow attacks to get to you. The power of speedsters trumps most everything if they are *not holding back*.
> 
> The only way Supes can win against the regenerating characters (Cell and Buu) is if his heat vision can destroy Cell's regenerating node (although there was a fluke with it last time the top of his body got destroyed and then he said it was in the top of his body) and completely eradicate Buu. I think both are definitely possible seeing Bullet's scans.



This is probaly the only and non-bias post next to mines!


----------



## unknowndanex (Feb 4, 2006)

braindx said:
			
		

> Here's a picture on the physics of afterimage
> 
> 
> Frame1: Beams of light are bouncing off supers to Mongul's mind
> ...




for the afterimage thing, nooooooooooooooooooooo.

Toriyama's Dragonball Z since you seem to can't step outside the boundaries of DC comics, Goku's image still being there was because he was just that damn fast.

Of course no one knows the speed of the Vegeta and Goku and the others, cause like i said on too many ocassions DBZ is not busy talkin bout that.

Gotenks traveled around the world a few times, took a nap, wasn't flying at his max speed, and wasn't at super saiyan as well. (did i forget to mention he can go super saiyan 3).
From SSJ to SSJ2, power and speed are proportional and increased several times from SSJ.
same goes for SSJ2 to SSJ3.
This is how the DBZ universe works, the DC universe works differently.  the universes are too different like i say on too many ocassions to compare feats.  thats why its better to just leave it DC vs Marvel.

and for Bullet, you are DC bias to the fullest.


----------



## Reznor (Feb 4, 2006)

> Gottenks = 29 minutes for a few times around the world and a quick nap. Much slower than light speed.





> It is exponentially hard for any character to increase their speed to Supes' speed (99% of light speed).


 Yeah, too someone not moving, a person going at .99999 c and someone going .9999999999 c look to be going about the same speed.

But someone actually fighting at that speed would see a huge difference.

This is why speed contests between people of this level can only be derived by comparisons, as feats of speed are meaningless, since it's just almost light speed from anyone else's PoV.


----------



## Final Ultima (Feb 4, 2006)

braindx said:
			
		

> Yes, IIRC the Genki Dama requires that the user have a pure heart.


Not to use it, only to bounce it back. Cell stated that he could use the Genki Dama, after all.



			
				unknowndanex said:
			
		

> Gotenks traveled around the world a few times, took a nap, wasn't flying at his max speed, and wasn't at super saiyan as well. (did i forget to mention he can go super saiyan 3).


He _was_ Super Saiya-jin at that point, and he was testing out his speed in the first place.


----------



## unknowndanex (Feb 4, 2006)

Final Ultima said:
			
		

> Not to use it, only to bounce it back. Cell stated that he could use the Genki Dama, after all.
> 
> He _was_ Super Saiya-jin at that point, and he was testing out his speed in the first place.



yeah he was SSJ, my bad, good call.

on a speed note, i think i'm on to something now.........

maybe Goku and the others are not actually that fast, but its the gravity that makes them appear to be that fast.......stick with me on this one for a bit

the higher one's gravity or weight in proportion to one's relative gravity, the faster time would travel.  it has been said if you stand at the edge of an object 100,000 stronger than the suns gravity and spin it close to light speed, you could travel throught time, this was in 1976.

 Now, imagine the Earth, the Sun and a blackhole laying on top of a rubber sheet. Earth will bend the sheet a little and the Sun will bend the sheet a lot because its heavier. A Black Hole on the other hand will break through the sheet. The Black Hole has such a powerful gravity that even light cannot escape. The Black Hole is quite literally making it's own time frame and own universe. In other words, if you bend gravity, you bend time. Any physicist will tell you this. 

in relation to DBZ.........

 Did you ever notice why gravity seems to be the main topic of massive powerlevel increases? That's because Goku is able to adapt to lets say 450 times gravity. To him, normal now is 450 times gravity. Everything in the normal gravity world just seems slow when he's charged up. Sure, there are other ways of become ungodly powerful in DBZ without gravity training, but this is concrete evidence. Goku in which now mastered time a gravity himself because earth's gravity is no longer an obstacle. 

and the reason why they don't create sonic booms is..........Vegeta is like a black hole, his power is so strong that he's able (you guessed it) bend time and gravity himself.French physicist proposed on can travel at the speed of light without actually going the speed of light. If you can squeeze the gravity ahead of you, you can get past the object faster but still going at the same speed. That's because there's less distance between you and your desired point. What Vegeta does is bend gravity ahead of him so he can get closer, lets say, Recoom, without having to break the law of physics which does not permit traveling close to the speed of light. The higher one's powerlevel, the higher one's "gravity". So Vegeta gets to Recoom without actually traveling faster than the speed of sound.

 Why do you think when character charge up, they strangely alter gravity around them? Or when two character lock up, the ground around them creates a crater? They create their own gravity.

interesting point, thats not my point, its a theory i found on another website.


----------



## Viciousness (Feb 4, 2006)

Final Ultima said:
			
		

> He _was_ Super Saiya-jin at that point, and he was testing out his speed in the first place.



But you cant say he was serious about testing out his speed at all since he decided to mess with Piccollo and not return till the last minute possible. Just like he messed with Picollo in RoSaT saying there was no hope despite him hiding SSJ3 all the while. It's very likely that his max speed is several times that.

And even if their flying speed isnt light or very close to it, it seems pretty apparent that the fighting speed in dragonball has always been far faster than the speed at which they run or travel around the earth. Just compare the exchange between Krillin and Roshi in DB to how long it took them to do the dash before the tournament. And then by the Saiyajin saga the characters can move so much faster, then Kaioken and its multiples come into play, Super Saiyajin 1-3 etc. 

If they were moving close to light speed and sidestepping blasts fast enough to hit the moon in a fraction of a second, then I guess that apparent huge increase in speed must be alot closer to light speed by the end of the series, say that .9999999999 that braindx was talking about. I'd have to say they definately have superspeed reaction time just for an exchange like that to have been possible, and for them to be far faster than that in combat later on in the series. And I think UnknowndaneX brings up a good point with the gravity issue. Afterall it seems obvious Goku has a huge speed boost after training in gravity especially before coming to Namek. That's wy he has such an easy time toying with Jeice and that Burter who was so proud of his speed.

and Bullet I hope that bias thing was a joke, lol.


----------



## Reznor (Feb 4, 2006)

Did Gotenks say how many laps around the earth he made or how long the nap was?


----------



## Codde (Feb 4, 2006)

I don't recall him mentioning neither.


----------



## Final Ultima (Feb 4, 2006)

Aye, he doesn't mention either one. But you can _see _how many laps he takes around the Earth (5, if you must know).


----------



## Reznor (Feb 4, 2006)

Code said:
			
		

> I don't recall him mentioning neither.


So.... we really know jack shit about speed from that instance.


> Aye, he doesn't mention either one. But you can see how many laps he takes around the Earth (5, if you must know).


 Again, we don't know the length of the nap.

Also, it doesn't mean he only ran 5 laps does it?

That would hardly mean much as Pan fly around the world all the time.

-----------------------------------

How about when Buu blows up earth?

From Goku and Vegeta's perspective, the attack was a wave of energy that could be just barely outrun. From an exterior camera's perspective, it should the earth just blow up.

In other words, they were moving around light speed.


----------



## Final Ultima (Feb 4, 2006)

Well, the speed of DBZ characters becomes quite uncertain pretty much right after the Saiya-jin saga, the most you can get out of it is conjecture. I find that it's pretty useless to argue about it.

(For reference, Goku travels at 1/51,804 of the speed of light when traveling back from Snake Way.)


----------



## Codde (Feb 4, 2006)

[KnKF-Doremi]Kasimasi ~Girl Meets Girl~ - 03 [8250FD10].avi
He obvioiusly flies at times a circumferance far greater than that of the Earth... so no texactly running on its surface... nor is it a perfect circle (though the Earth itself isn't...) and we aren't aware of how long the nap was. Along with wheter he was going at full speed to Majin Buu. So can't really judge much from that.

I made a post in another thread about the speed they can dodge, not neccessariliy movement.
Tenten Is Recognized
But that's also assumes certain things. Not exactly sure of other moments where it was shown a blast fired off into space.


----------



## lekki (Feb 4, 2006)

braindx said:
			
		

> Again, in general if the fighters are on the same level usually the one with greater speed will win.


This isn't true at all.

If this were the case, Hulk would'nt even be alive anymore. So many characters can dodge bullets and go at supersonic speeds yet against the Hulk it's pointless in the long run.

Durability for the win in a fight at the same level.

Buu is more durable than Superman. For all we know, Superman punching Buu could actually be painful as Superman has a weakness to magic.


----------



## Kamendex (Feb 4, 2006)

It was apparent that the nap was short because Piccolo didnt sense his presence until just before finding him....if anything the nap was a few minutes tops. Also, it took him a WHOLE minute to get to where Super Buu was....and Super Buu wasnt as far as going around the world once.


----------



## Final Ultima (Feb 4, 2006)

Fat Buu, Kamendex, it was Fat Buu. And I guess the nap thing makes sense.


----------



## Nyat (Feb 4, 2006)

Still, DBZ characters never ran or flew anywhere near as fast as they fought. When running or flying they are always visible to my knowledge, but when fighting they haven't been visible to the human eye since the very beginning. When Vegita and Napa first arrive Gohan has to be told not to use his eyes because they are useless during fights at that speed and you have to sense ki.


----------



## unknowndanex (Feb 4, 2006)

you can't really say that, because there's a distance being traveled when they're flying, and not much of a distance when they're fighting.  so of course the fight speed would look way faster than the flight speed.  when they are flying fast though, they still can't be seen.  when piccolo was approaching the Frieza fight in Namek, he was going fast as shit, and i doubt anyone saw him.

could anyone even sense him?  i forgot.


----------



## Kamendex (Feb 4, 2006)

Final Ultima said:
			
		

> Fat Buu, Kamendex, it was Fat Buu. And I guess the nap thing makes sense.



O wow bad error there.


----------



## Bullet (Feb 5, 2006)

To Unknowdanex



> and for Bullet, you are DC bias to the fullest.



Or it could be that you're just a DC hater. 

Oh, and Superman wins.


----------



## unknowndanex (Feb 5, 2006)

Bullet said:
			
		

> To Unknowdanex
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i've sided with DC on several ocassions.  but i do that when i know the DC person can win.  and considering that i look at both sides to a battle instead of just DC (which is what you do), half the battles that have superman fighting someone, he would lose.  well depending on the version of supes.  PC would win a lot of fights and Supeman Prime would as well.  but the current supes isn't unbeatable.  and considering that i have Goku and Buu over Superman, i'm sure as hell not gonna say anyone else in DC below superman would beat him, because Superman is basically the best in DC.

but when i see your history of knowing nothing but DC, you are apparently bias towards DC, and i'm not the first to say that.


----------



## Bullet (Feb 5, 2006)

unknowndanex said:
			
		

> i've sided with DC on several ocassions.  but i do that when i know the DC person can win.  and considering that i look at both sides to a battle instead of just DC (which is what you do), half the battles that have superman fighting someone, he would lose.  well depending on the version of supes.  PC would win a lot of fights and Supeman Prime would as well.  but the current supes isn't unbeatable.  and considering that i have Goku and Buu over Superman, i'm sure as hell not gonna say anyone else in DC below superman would beat him, because Superman is basically the best in DC.
> 
> but when i see your history of knowing nothing but DC, you are apparently bias towards DC, and i'm not the first to say that.



And I've sided with (marvel and manga) other characters countless of times, just because I think Superman whould beat Buu (or any other DBZ character for that matter) doesn't mean that I'm DC bias. And Superman isn't the only hero from DC I think whould beat the DBZ characters.


----------



## unknowndanex (Feb 5, 2006)

Bullet said:
			
		

> And I've sided with (marvel and manga) other characters countless of times, just because I think Superman whould beat Buu (or any other DBZ character for that matter) doesn't mean that I'm DC bias. And Superman isn't the only hero from DC I think whould beat the DBZ characters.



of course, when its marvel vs manga, marvel vs marvel, or manga vs manga.

i'm not saying you saying superman can beat buu makes you bias.  i'm basing your responses in threads i've seen you in in which a DC character is in.  you clearly show your limited knowledge in the other characters that aren't in DC.  especially in the WW vs Goku thread.  you were lookin a little too bias in there.

but hey, i do know who to come to if i'm stuck tryin to support a DC character though.


----------



## Bullet (Feb 5, 2006)

> unknowndanex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unknowndanex (Feb 5, 2006)

*Not really, there hasn't been that many Marvel vs. Manga or anthing. Every time I come to this forum there's Superman vs. somebody (who I think Superman could beat), which is probaly why I'm always on DCs side.*

you got a point there, its always Superman vs............

*I still think WW can beat Goku, if you're still upset about that, tuff. I know enough about WW and Goku to choose who I think whould win.*

i don't know about that thread, your DBZ knowledge wasn't at its best in that thread.  you were saying some off the wall stuff that had a lot of us scratching our heads.  you should look that up, well you don't have to its not important. 

*Yep. You DC hater you*

too much love for Batman to hate DC.


----------



## Bullet (Feb 5, 2006)

> don't know about that thread, your DBZ knowledge wasn't at its best in that thread. you were saying some off the wall stuff that had a lot of us scratching our heads. you should look that up, well you don't have to its not important.



My DBZ knowledge is very good, one of the best here. I've got the manga and the TV show, and have seen them countless of times. I don't just randomly debate without knowing anything about the characters. Which led me to choose WW.


----------



## unknowndanex (Feb 5, 2006)

sure

is that you thought american anime of DBZ was filler and Japanese wasn't even though the japanese one had the most filler and american one was cut?


----------



## acritarch (Feb 5, 2006)

lekki said:
			
		

> This isn't true at all.
> 
> If this were the case, Hulk would'nt even be alive anymore. So many characters can dodge bullets and go at supersonic speeds yet against the Hulk it's pointless in the long run.
> 
> ...



Of course it's true. Hulk is an exception mainly because he can hit people that go waaaaaaaaaay faster than his speed actually is. This makes durability the main factor in most of his fights, which Hulk has a very insane amount of with his regeneration. Speed triumphs in practically all other cases IF characters go all out (which we are assuming here in the battlegrounds).

How is someone with 8 in durability going to beat someone with a 2 in durability if the person with the 8 can't hit him? They won't. Hence the numerous Flash versus threads.


----------



## Bullet (Feb 5, 2006)

unknowndanex said:
			
		

> sure
> 
> is that you thought american anime of DBZ was filler and Japanese wasn't even though the japanese one had the most filler and american one was cut?



Somne of it was, like Vegeta blowing up planet Arila, that never happened in the manga or Japanese TV show (it aired on the international channel) or Goku fighting in the other world tornament against Pikon (I think his name was Papo in the manga, but he was never shown).


----------



## Kamendex (Feb 5, 2006)

Both Arlia being blown up and the other world tournament were in the original Japanese anime...and Pikkon was NEVER mentioned in the manga...he doesnt exist.


----------



## unknowndanex (Feb 5, 2006)

Kamendex said:
			
		

> Both Arlia being blown up and the other world tournament were in the original Japanese anime...and Pikkon was NEVER mentioned in the manga...he doesnt exist.



thank you Kamendex


----------



## Bullet (Feb 6, 2006)

Kamendex said:
			
		

> Both Arlia being blown up and the other world tournament were in the original Japanese anime...and Pikkon was NEVER mentioned in the manga...he doesnt exist.



Planet Arila was a filler episode, it was never in the original manga or Japanese show. 

Here's the episodes of the US version of DBZ. Trouble on planet Arila is episode 7.

[AnimeU]​_Magikano​_04​_[1A782843].avi

And here's the Japanese list of episodes. No planet Arila is there.

[AnimeU]​_Magikano​_04​_[1A782843].avi

The Other World Tornament was never shown in the manga (which had Pikon in it too), that's why that's filler too.


----------



## Final Ultima (Feb 6, 2006)

Japanese Episode 11 was the Arlia filler episode. You don't get "dub only" filler.


----------



## unknowndanex (Feb 6, 2006)

dude, we told him that in the WW thread and he act like it wasn't there.

he really does have a history of proven himself wrong.

this comes from the guy who supposedly saw the whole japanese anime.


----------



## Reznor (Feb 6, 2006)

Final Ultima said:
			
		

> Japanese Episode 11 was the Arlia filler episode. You don't get "dub only" filler.


Yeah, I was about to say that too XD


----------



## Bullet (Feb 7, 2006)

Final Ultima said:
			
		

> Japanese Episode 11 was the Arlia filler episode. You don't get "dub only" filler.



It still wasn't a Japanese episode though, only in the US, which was what I was trying to prove.


----------



## unknowndanex (Feb 7, 2006)

honestly, what are you talking about.

 7. Trouble on Arlia :  US Arlia episode

11. The Strongest Saiyan in Space Awakes : Japanese Arlia episode

stop being stubborn and admit you're wrong.  episode summary.......

 Episode #11 - The Saiya-jin, Greatest Warriors in the Universe, Awake.

Vegeta and Nappa, the two evil saiya-jin stop on a planet to investigate it
for sale, or "galactic market potential", they are soon discovered by the
cricket-type people that inhabit the planet. The saiya-jin's allow themselves
to be captured in order to have a little fun. The two encounter the strange
prisoners planning on rebelling against the planet's monarchy, the two are
then taken to fight, the saiya-jin easily kills all those around them. Vegeta
then claims the planet is worthless and the two take off, before leaving
Vegeta easily destroys the planet with a ki blast. The two continue their way
to Earth. 

funny

good grief.


----------



## Bullet (Feb 7, 2006)

unknowndanex said:
			
		

> honestly, what are you talking about.
> 
> 7. Trouble on Arlia :  US Arlia episode
> 
> ...



I admit, I was wrong, I must have missed that. Anyways, moving on!


----------

